# Chino Airshow 2010 May 15-16



## evangilder (Apr 16, 2010)

This years show looks really good! Here is the schedule:







With almost an full hour of warbird fly-bys, my arms are going to HURT! 

AND 12-24 P-51 Mustangs in formation!!! 

It's going to be an awesome show.


----------



## r2800doublewasp (Apr 16, 2010)

Sounds great! too bad, I have never been to one though.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 16, 2010)

Looks Awesome. 8)

Are you going to make it to March on the 1st or 2nd. According to the schedule Doug Gillis will be performing. I don't know if that is still happening but they haven't updated/changed the schedule yet.
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/march-field-airfest-2010-a-24237.html

"1015 Thunder Flight Four-Ship of L-29’s from March Aero Club led by Doug Gillis"


Wheels


----------



## evangilder (Apr 17, 2010)

I'm not sure. I know Doug has an appeal in April, but I haven't heard anything about it yet. 

I won't be at March this year as I have a bunch of things going on at work and I will be in Palm Springs the following weekend for the T-34 gathering. With the gathering and Chino that's 2 weekends in a row away from the family. I'm not pushing my luck for 3.


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 17, 2010)

Sounds like a great airshow, now if I where only rich.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 17, 2010)

<I am not jealous, I am not jealous......>


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 17, 2010)

Micdrow said:


> Sounds like a great airshow, now if I where only rich.



Only a couple hundred for airfare, and $70 a night for a average motel/hotel.

You can do it on the cheap with no problem at all.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Apr 18, 2010)

evangilder said:


> I'm not sure. I know Doug has an appeal in April, but I haven't heard anything about it yet.
> 
> I won't be at March this year as I have a bunch of things going on at work and I will be in Palm Springs the following weekend for the T-34 gathering. With the gathering and Chino that's 2 weekends in a row away from the family. I'm not pushing my luck for 3.


That makes sense. It's a lot of weekends in a row to be away from home.


Wheels


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2010)

syscom3 said:


> Only a couple hundred for airfare, and $70 a night for a average motel/hotel.
> 
> You can do it on the cheap with no problem at all.



Probably Syscom except Im saving up for Airventure again this year. As of right now the plan is to take off the whole week and my family wants to go every day. Its been a while since I done the full 7 days and well with the B-17 and DC-3/C-47 aniversory going on I want to see it all at a slower pass this year. The grounds are changing out there. EAA is spending a 15 million dollar upgrade project for the grounds and airshow and things are moving all over the place. For a 7 day pass for my three family members alone will be $230 plus $56 dollars for parking for the week and then that does not include gas for the half hour drive back and forth every day. That does not include drinks, food and such of which for the most part I carry. But then there is the fly market for books. 

Then if things go good I want to go to Thunder in Michigan this year. Will have to see how things go. 

Eric, you coming this year????


----------



## evangilder (Apr 18, 2010)

If by some miracle I come into a bunch of money, I'll be there. I really wish I could as the DC-3/C-47 has always been a favorite of mine. Plus the whole Osh experience is really something.


----------



## ian51291 (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi guy,s schedule for the show looks awsome,im comming over from the UK to see the show staying in Chino for two weeks so both days i will be at the show then the rest of the time will be spent doing the toursit stuff.really looking forward to it.BTW what's the weather normally like in May and what's the area or Chino like.
Cheers 
Ian


----------



## evangilder (Apr 18, 2010)

Bring lots of sun screen and water. The weather is usually hot at Chino that weekend. There is usually some morning haze as well. Three years ago, it was 116F (47c) on the tarmac. Aside from the airport and museums there, there isn't a while lot else to do in the Chino area. The Palm Springs Air Museum is east of there about 1-1.5 hours and is well worth a visit. March Field museum is nearby in Riverside as well. There are plenty of things to keep you busy in Southern California.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 18, 2010)

ian51291 said:


> Hi guy,s schedule for the show looks awsome,im comming over from the UK to see the show staying in Chino for two weeks so both days i will be at the show then the rest of the time will be spent doing the toursit stuff.really looking forward to it.BTW what's the weather normally like in May and what's the area or Chino like.
> Cheers
> Ian



Do not forget to have the March AFB museum on your schedule. You can easily spend a whole afternoon wandering around looking that their collection. Its about 30 minutes from Chino.


----------



## ian51291 (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks guy's,we have a car for the two weeks we are there so it will be no problem getting around.
Cheers
Ian.


----------

